# 2003 Holden Berlina (Commodore) SQ Install



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys, long time lurker here, guess i should post my system now that it is respectable :laugh:

Make - Holden
Model - VY Berlina Series 2
Year - 2003
Colour - Vespers Blue Mica

Performance:
Suspension: Kings 'Low' Heavy Duty Springs, KYB shocks
Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza RE001 225/55
Brakes: QFM HP-X pads

Exterior:
-Calais front grille/bonnet garnish and headlights.
-Holden 'By Design' Level2 skirt kit (still need to paint/fit rear skirt lol)
-WK Statesman guard indicators
-S-pack bootlid spoiler (need to paint/fit Senator bobtail)

Interior:
-Calais S1 dark woodgrain
-SS aluminium pedals
-Calais S2 Instrument Cluster
-White instrument backlighting throughout, blue footwell lighting

Audio:
Headunit: Modified factory Blaupunkt 6-stacker (aux in, line out, remote signal)
Amp (Front Stage): MB Quart Q4.80 (not installed yet)
Amp (Rear Stage, Sub): Response 5-channel
Digital Sound Processors: MiniDSP (soon to be MiniDSP x2)
Front Stage: 7" Usher 8945A Carbon-Fibre Woofers, 1" Vifa BC25SC06-04 Tweeters
Rear Fill: Response 6.5" Kevlar Coaxials
Sub: Boston Acoustics G3 10" DVC
Sound deadening: Lots of Dynamat Xtreme, Stinger RoadKill Expert

Car as new (to me, 2008):

























Now:
















































[more pics in next post]


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Future plans are to redo the boot install so everything is under a false floor (currently the amp/processor are mounted under the parcel shelf) and install the MB Quart amp, then maybe go 3-way with Fountek FR89's on the A-pillars. I also plan to get rid of the standard headunit, hopefully replacing it with a car PC.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good (seen it on MEA numerous times )

Will we see the car competing at MEASQ Round 3 on March 31st?

Mark


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice job! I love how the mini dsp case turned out


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Love the door speakers under the grill and the mini dsp! How much $ did the mini dsp set you back?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looks good (seen it on MEA numerous times )
> 
> Mark


+1, such a well thought out and executed 'real' install.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

The minidsp set me back about $180aud including the enclosure and minidc powersupply board. I've got a second minidsp board ready to go in. It'll fit in the enclosure above the first one, which will allow me to run 4 way active (3 way + sub).


FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looks good (seen it on MEA numerous times )
> 
> Will we see the car competing at MEASQ Round 3 on March 31st?
> 
> Mark


Hopefully!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet! how do u like the interface?


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Some things are a tad clunky, but i can't complain because it does everything i want it to


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Measured Frequency Response (Right, Left, Combined)








Pretty happy with this for a daily tune. 

Next step is to come up with a tune for competition which isn't so bass heavy and listening position dependent. If you move a few inches it measures completely differently hah - i'll probably meter it from a few different listening heights and come up with a 'jack of all trades' tune of sorts.

I'm also experimenting with pulling out some time alignment from the passenger side as that seems to help kill sibilance - i guess because the sounds become staggered (+3dB) rather than coherent (+6dB).


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

update time...

Sikaflexed and deadened the bootlid, boot floor, quarter panels, parcel shelf and back of the seats

























Fountek FR89EX's:









Trying out some tweeters, i've decided on the Vifa NE19VTT-04 (bottom right)









Another G3:









New sub box design (i changed it a bit after this):









Got another DSP board so i have 8channels of processing (3-way + sub), installed in the same enclosure as the existing one

















Making some progress on the new sub box:


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

MDF boot floor, this gives me something to solidly mount my amps/sub to:

















Modified my old sub box with a big 100mm PVC port for the lolz and entered it in an SPL competition. Got 131.4dB @ 42Hz on 340watts, not bad at all for a little 10" on barely any power haha









Pulled apart a brand new 1200w Option Audio monoblock and changed the LEDs to white to fit in with my theme, also flipped the heatsink around so the writing is facing the right way for how i'm going to mount it.

















Wiring upgrade, 0 gauge.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Bought myself a gas torch so i can solder large gauge wire, just did a few odds and ends to practice:

























Two Q4.80s for the front speakers. 









Rounded edges with a 10mm roundover bit and carpeted the box:









I had to macgyver my router as the hole in the baseplate wasn't big enough for a 19mm roundover bit to fit through:









Rounded the ports and painted in dark metallic grey:









They still need a clearcoat, then i'll trim them with carpet like this:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin nice! i just registered on MEA


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Love the look of the install so far, nice clean work!

Can you tell me where you sourced your MiniDSP project box? Im going to be running the same setup (2 minidsp's and one power input board). Thanks !

EDIT: Actually just found it in your thread on the minidsp forum. Heres an updated link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/230754216900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Unfortunately, I dont see a "height" measurement listed for the standard dsp boards so I had no idea what hieght box to look for. Can you tell me what they measure? How tight of a squeeze is it in the project box for the two boards on top of each other?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here ya go, Cap.

http://www.hammondmfg.com/1457EMI_RFI.htm


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

IBcivic said:


> Here ya go, Cap.
> 
> Hammond Mfg. - Extruded Aluminum - EMI/RFI Protection - 1457 "E" Series Enclosures


Thanks 

The only thing I don't like about those is they are fully enclosed except for the end caps. I like that version that I put in the link above which is just what the OP used. It allows the top and bottom halves to come apart for easy connection and maintenance. Good stuff!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

One of the sides, come off. 
Check out this thread.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/120578-dual-mini-dsp-case.html


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice work.. 

One question though. I'm new to sound processors, why would you choose the mini dsp over say, an alpine, audision, jbl or the likes?

I ask because I'm upgrading my 2012 Mustang 5.0 (base audio) and plan on keeping the stock hu, I just can't decide on the loc/processor.

-very


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Price & DIY factor



Apologies to the OP for the slight derailment.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

No probs . 

Price was definitely the deciding factor for going the miniDSP route, plus it gave me a project to do 
Allow for 2cm height for each DSP board.










































Did a 138.4dB on music (on Termlab), good enough for me. 

The standard door trims are not ideal for SQ, so i'm going to add additional grills to the map pocket that covers approximately half the speaker.









The MB Quart amps have some thermal noise (hissing) when the gain is wound out past halfway, which is needed for the weak signal from the miniDSP (0.9v). Some DIY line drivers should solve that.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

still like this install!! on both forums 

can you tell me more about the hiss on the MBQuarts?


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Just some white noise in the background. There are quite a few opamps in the crossover/input stage of the amps, ch1&2 has 5, ch3&4 has 7, i guess they all add up to a bit of noise. The gain control is implemented after all the crossovers etc so by turning the gain down it also shuts up the noise but then my input signal isn't strong enough to max out the amps. 

I changed the opamps in one amp from the crappy JRC4558s to LM4562s (free samples ftw!), and added 0.1uf ceramic caps across the powersupply to all the opamps. The noise changed to a smoother character but it's still just as loud. It's probably just down to the circuit design and PCB layout. I was tempted to bypass all the crossovers/bassboost/etc since i don't use them, but i think most of the noise is coming from the opamps that are on the main PCB (as opposed to a daughter board), and those ones can't be bypassed easily.
The treble is noticeably crisper after the opamp swap so it wasn't a complete waste of time 

With some line drivers i should be able to turn down the gain on the amps to minimum, eliminating the noise. Hopefully my line drivers don't add just as much noise...


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Why weren't you at the last round of MEASQ, Tim?

We haven't seen the car since round 3!.. 4 months ago! 

Mark


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

I was there but competing in Bass Battle. Hopefully i should have the new boot setup sorted and possibly 3-way installed for the next season of MEASQ


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, you were up "_the other end_" of the court..

2013 SQ season starts in November.. still be ready for it? 

Mark


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope so 

Worst case i'll be running it as is, which is the same as last time but with a different sub setup and different amps. I'm interested to see how much difference the map pocket mod makes to the 2-way setup, since that seemed to be the achilles heel last time.


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

nice build there, lookm forward to seeing progress...

i shoul;d be starting mine soon, collecting gear as we speak...


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Time for a bit of an update. 

The Usher 8945A were changed for Dayton RS180-4. The Daytons sound just as good in the midbass region, and have a bit more doof which is what i was after. The Ushers will be turned into a nice set of bookshelf speakers 

































Then the 3-way build happened:































































































Mids are Fountek FR89EX, with coated cloth dustcaps (damaged one, thought i would take the opportunity to experiment  - result is a tamed top octave)
I ended up swapping the Vifa tweeters for some Dayton ND28F as the Vifas went full retard when parked in the sun.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Also got some new wheels for the car


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks good! 

Why aren't you running the founteks all the way up? I'm just curious because I'm looking into them and they say they are wideband. Do you need the tweeter with them? What if they were on axis? 

Thanks for help. Great build!


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

If they are dead on axis they will play to 20khz, but above 8khz is a bit rough.

Mine are on about a 20-25º angle and they start rolling off at 6k. I have them crossed at 450hz-5khz 24db/octave


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the interchangeable ports! I have actually been doing this since 2000. It really makes the system much more tunable. And, in the case of SPL cars, can take it froma one-note wonder to a daily-listener in no time.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

TMM said:


> If they are dead on axis they will play to 20khz, but above 8khz is a bit rough.
> 
> Mine are on about a 20-25º angle and they start rolling off at 6k. I have them crossed at 450hz-5khz 24db/octave


Thanks for the info! I'll have them in doors so I'll plan on a tweet.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Loving it and the Interior.... I guess Im a little Biased when its mine also, just swapped for left hand drive.

Kyle


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks 

Result of about a month of tuning/listening/tuning/etc...
Frequency Response (1/6th octave smoothing):









There isn't much that can be done about the dips remaining because they are caused by sharp nulls/cancellation from reflections/resonances which can be seen in the following unsmoothed response. Note the resonance/cancellation issue in the right channel at 35hz/70hz/140hz. I'm not entirely sure what causes this. If i sit/measure on the passenger side then the passenger side looks like that and the drivers side is fine! My train of thought at the moment is that it is the piece of MDF blocking the bottom access hole in the door vibrating out of phase with the woofer - so when you sit on the opposite side of the car the sound from that gets blocked by the seat, but i could be totally wrong 








(ignore the dip at 4.5khz in the right channel, apparently my mic wasn't in exactly the same spot as my ear position )

Phase response - within ~60deg over the entire range = timely centered over the entire range.


----------

